# Prayers for a close family member



## SouthGA5 (Jul 30, 2017)

Very close family member to me is struggling with alcohol. Please pray for him


----------



## welderguy (Jul 30, 2017)

I know your pain.
 I'm praying.


----------



## georgia357 (Aug 1, 2017)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Paymaster (Aug 1, 2017)

Prayers are added from here.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 2, 2017)

Prayers said.


----------



## speedcop (Sep 1, 2017)

our prayers for your friend


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 11, 2017)

Prayers from here.


----------

